# Bow for Daughter



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

What would be a good starter bow for my 15 yo daughter. She has a 26" draw. Not looking for anything too pricey until I'm sure she is serious about shooting.
Thanks


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Crickets.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

PSE stiner 3g, great shooting little bow for a very reasonable price!!! I shoot one 28.5" draw set at 68lbs with upgraded string, rest, sights, and stabilizer it shoots awesome for the price.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Archery/Bows/Compound-Bows%7C/pc/104791680/c/104693580/sc/104235480/i/103967280/PSE-Stinger-3G-Ready-To-Shoot-Package/1299964.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fcompound-bows%2F_%2FN-1100005%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103967280%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104791680%253Bcat104693580%253Bcat104235480&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104791680%3Bcat104693580%3Bcat104235480%3Bcat103967280


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

look at the diamond infinite edge. also see if you can find a martin leopard w/ 35-50lb limbs.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

x2 on infinite. My 16 yo daughter shoots one and they shoot very well! after the first weekend she isnt allowed to shoot two arrows at the same target. Robin hooded one and cut fletchings on three others...


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Girls Bow*

Bought my fiancÃ© a PSE Chaos and she used it last season. It comes in pink as well as camo. Its a pretty nice bow and not to bad on price. Its worth taking a look at


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://missionarchery.com/product/craze/

We have this one that can fit the whole family. It's been a great bow.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

my wife shoots the diamond razor edge. that whole line of bow is great for women and children due to the versatilty of the draw length and weight


----------



## axisbuck24 (May 28, 2013)

Agree, the Diamond razor edge is a goof bow or the Hyot Trykon Jr. would be another option.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Plenty of good ones out there, take her to a bow shop and let her shoot a couple and see what feels good to her.

The most important thing is to get one and get her started.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I rasied two bowhunting daughters, but alas, they are in college, with jobs, and boyfriends, now and only hunt with me a time or two a year. 

They had several bows along the way, and both shoot top of the line Bowtech's when they shoot these days.

Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## richangel (May 23, 2013)

PSE chaos with hydrographic printing is nice!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Take her to a pro shop, Get her set up right, 
That's what I did with my daughters, not that much more expensive, and it's done right better in a long run, and they will set them up with a bow that they can grow into, If it fits They will have more fun shooting it. Nothing like hunting with your daughter The bow blind.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Diamond really came up with something with the easy to change draw lengths of their bows. 

I'd have her check them out and shoot one.

TH


----------

